

The Funniest Tech Related April Fools' Jokes - kylelibra
http://mashable.com/2011/04/01/april-fools/

======
kylelibra
Here are some additional ones: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-
fools-2011-the-big-li...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/01/april-
fools-2011-the-big-list/)

